# Do u believe in Gods sipping milk??



## freakanomics (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey ppl, i just felt that somethings have gone out of control !! God's idols sipping milk???Why do people not look at all these things at a scientific angle? Hey, hey, before u get any ideas of me being anti-religious, let me tell u that i totally believe in god, but not in such things.... What do u think ??


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 23, 2006)

i dont blive in god or any such claims


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 23, 2006)

i don't think its really about drinking,its supposed to be the thought that counts


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 23, 2006)

So much input, and no output yet? Their processing is flawed.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 23, 2006)

Simple Physics:
>  Capillary action [URL="*www.tiscali.co.uk/reference/encyclopaedia/hutchinson/m0025304.html"]  >capillarity [/URL]
the fluid milk moves through the small gaps in the particles so the milk apparantly disapears


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2006)

well actually there's no need for even a thread on this .

PS: don't wanna hurt anyone's feelings .


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 23, 2006)

I have heard this explanation on the basis of capillary action. I'm curious as to how come the capillaries do not fill up totally while so much milk is being fed into the statues. P.S. I am genuinely curious; Not being sarcastic.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 23, 2006)

If Microsoft were to make Vista open source , then yeah , I believe that gods do sip milk !!


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 23, 2006)

Cmon ppl do we have some thing new to discuss Wats the big idea discussing something on which all forumers will have unanimous opinion


----------



## SPookY (Aug 23, 2006)

If i need to beleive that God can actually 'drink' milk, then i need to beleive in god first!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 23, 2006)

I've a thought. It's neither scientific, spiritual nor logical. 

If God really cares about us, why should he/she 'drink' milk? There are so many people who really do not have money to feed themselves. The people who'll buy milk will continue to do so, hence if they 'feed' milk to God, then they'll possibly increase their quantity they buy. Now, it's the Cow or Buffalo is the loser. It's milk is meant for it's calf's maybe we can have it's surplus. Again why God encourage people to be deceived? Why can't he/she not 'drink' and hence save all the trouble? 


Guys, what do you think?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 24, 2006)

I think you need a good sleep ..


----------



## JGuru (Aug 24, 2006)

Both @DrGrudge & @It_waaznt_me , you guys have made a good point. Actually,
 it's something like osmosis process. That makes us believe that the idol is drinking
 milk!!


----------



## Apollo (Aug 24, 2006)

Idols don't _drink_ milk.

People who think they do should drink some milk though.  Yeah, a glassful, twice a day.  Maybe it will then tighten some loose screws.


----------



## blueshift (Aug 24, 2006)

'those' voting results were expected since we are geeks here! lol


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

I doubt very many people would have voted differently. At least not the educated ones.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 24, 2006)

It isn't capillary action, its due to surface tension. If you don't believ it then try to feed milk to any metallic or ceramic or any solid material and see what happens. Even my little ceramic dog, the laughing buddha and my chair drinks milk.


----------



## anandk (Aug 25, 2006)

sea water turning sweet, Gods sipping milk (again) and the latest 'perfumed water dripping from the statue of Mother Mary at velli, kerala" !!!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 25, 2006)

PEOPLE out there are REALLY Bored of their Life. ...BELIEVE Me
& More than so..........they Need 2 crop up with some fantastic tales of impossibility 2 fillup the drudge in their life!!!!!!
The Phenemon is Self-explainable......Fantasies r as always corrupt!


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

Why and how wud idols need to drink milk


----------



## the_devil (Sep 2, 2006)

why does god need milk? is he calcium deficient?

wont god be pleased if the same effort was done in helping the hungry


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2006)

Illiteracy and blind faith, no broad minded effort to understand the logical reasons of occuring phenomenons is quite common amongst majority of the Indians.

Surface Tension is the correct reason for the occurance of this event. I think these people who believe in such nonsense are big fools.
The media must try their best to help the people to shake off their blind faith, instead of wasting their time on other nonsensical news.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 24, 2006)

i'm with scientology.(you cant help it when katie holmes is the nun of your religion.just kiddin!)


----------



## q3_abhi (Oct 1, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Surface Tension is the correct reason for the occurance of this event.




That's it....this is the answer.

Infact, this is a waste of time discussing such useless topics...


----------



## crownabhisek (Oct 1, 2006)

direct and straight forward answer, *I DON"T BELIEVE GOD SIPPING MILK*.


----------



## executioner (Oct 1, 2006)

well atleast it's helping the milk sellers!!


----------



## Poon (Nov 5, 2006)

I guess I could believe god drinking alchohol!!!!. 
If god can sip they should piss also!!! where is the piss? I don't see it.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 6, 2006)

Fully faltoo baat, kaun hai bhai jo YES pe bhot diya


----------



## Root2 (Nov 6, 2006)

i don believe in god at all.....  the whole idea sucks


----------

